# How to lock a cd from being copied?



## Guest

If the music studios can't do it what do you think your chances are going to be?


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky

Sony spent 3 years and hundreds of millions developing a non-copyable CD. After the release of the first product using the patent-pending technology, 3 college students in California cracked the code in less then 4 hours, and published the encryption key on the internet.


----------



## USP45

Not that I know of. keep the CD locked up.
I dont know, but my PC's are set up with a guest account. No one can download any programs without my permission, but I think they can still use the CD tools though.


----------



## sestivers

The OP seems to be talking about software, not music. Soliace, are you trying to protect software that you've created, or are you trying to protect documents that you've written? This would help a lot in trying to guide you.


----------



## jwryan

If it is a data disc, you can encrypt the information. This will require all users of the disc to enter a password or keyfile to unlock it. Just a thought.


----------



## NothingsLevel

jwryan said:


> If it is a data disc, you can encrypt the information. This will require all users of the disc to enter a password or keyfile to unlock it. Just a thought.


Except once you've unlocked the encryption, you can copy the full contents.


----------



## Mr Chips

from the way i read his post it sounds like he is trying to block a program cd, like a MicroSoft office CD. 

Maybe i read it wrong, but am equally confused


----------



## contractorjack

I think he just wants a CD to have encrypted data. Unless it's anything of real interest, I don't think anyone'd go so far as to break the encryption just to copy the CD.

As mentioned earlier, there are many programs that will encrypt data, requiring passwords to access. You just need a regular CD to do that.

Most discs are practically impossible to physically protect from copying except by locking the things up


----------



## Ash

This is impossible. If the cd can be read in some way it is not secure


----------



## wilsonmian

No, There is no way to protect them. I always shocked when I saw torrents on the sites. I don't know how they are allowed to do so but they do it.


----------



## TheMiterCut

If the CD can be read, it can be copied. How can you sell a book to people and prevent them from being able to copy it if they are able to read it and type it into a computer? It's the same thing with anything else. Nero and some other softwares have very primitive locking stuff that makes it so that similar software that honors the lock won't copy it, but that doesn't mean there isn't tons of software out there that doesn't honor this.


----------



## wilsonmian

TheMiterCut said:


> Nero and some other softwares have very primitive locking stuff that makes it so that similar software that honors the lock won't copy it, but that doesn't mean there isn't tons of software out there that doesn't honor this.


So it means that NERO can do some basic job but I think it is difficult to restrain someone who can read the cd but can't copy it.


----------

